

Inter-corporate Starcraft 2 League cast by Day9 - natmaster
http://afterhoursgaming.tv/

======
natmaster
The site is under heavy load now, so it might be slow. For now you can just go
directly to bliptv to see the games: [http://blip.tv/day9tv/ahgl-microsoft-vs-
google-game-1-week-1...](http://blip.tv/day9tv/ahgl-microsoft-vs-google-
game-1-week-1-starcraft-2-5344106)

